# If you need a good laugh...



## crg123 (Nov 1, 2011)

So I was looking through some youtube videos, and this thing popped up on the side:



LOL "friendship core" It just took me completely off guard so I figured I'd share it.

I've never seen anything like it, 2:01, 2:20 and 2:38 are the highlights haha.

I've never seen such a happy breakdown band haha. They're just all smiley the whole time haha. Its like New found glory/Blink 182 meets metalcore. Its very strange. Just figured I'd share cause I hadn't seen anyone post anything about them.



Edit: Maybe we can make this a thread for amusing videos/songs? Unless that already exists...


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 1, 2011)

LOLZ!
This always gives me the chuckles


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 1, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


>




I laughed so hard but I thought it was damn good


----------



## ilyti (Nov 1, 2011)

Lol, I just saw this at the John Petrucci board.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn...can't tell which is the worst.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 1, 2011)

I have friends who like CNCC. I personally hate them, but I do love pop punk, which I guess falls into the same vein. I don't find it laughable, really. 

Defiler, on the other hand...


----------



## misingonestring (Nov 1, 2011)

Metal is dead.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 1, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


> LOLZ!
> This always gives me the chuckles




  The faces.... THE FACES!!!! Too funny.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Demiurge (Nov 1, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


>




How much did it cost to hire "real, badass Texans" from Central Casting to be in that video?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Nov 1, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> How much did it cost to hire "real, badass Texans" from Central Casting to be in that video?



Pretty sure they're not from Central Casting.
Pretty sure they weren't paid to be 'real, badass Texans'.

...because those are Bandidos (read: real, badass Texans).

Google 'em, if you don't know who they are 

(I'm only talking about the guys sitting on their motorcycles, or wearing vests with BANDIDOS on the back )

Back on track:

The vocalist from Defiler has a shit ton of potential...but holy christ they need to quit trying so hard 

I couldn't make it past a minute of CNCC.

Upon a Burning Body would kick immense amounts of ass, if they didn't have the whole 'Bury Your Dead - lets sing about the scene in a very obvious way' lyrics going on.


----------



## TheKindred (Nov 1, 2011)

Friendcore ... 

God damn.


----------



## gunch (Nov 2, 2011)

CNCC was pretty alright actually. Didn't expect it.

The other 2 were pretty funny though.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Nov 2, 2011)

2 things:

1)where the fuck do all these people get money from for all this sick gear? most of them hardly look like professionals and must be coming up with sick $ from somewhere! I want in!
2) that second video (fuck youuuuuuuuuu) was actually alright in terms of the music haha. I thought it was cool. decent guitar tone i thought. I don't really get the sort of hip hop style of the dude though, as I think dancing like you're in a kanye video looks gay as hell when you're playing deathcore.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Nov 2, 2011)

ok, seriously, just watched upon a burning body.

since when has deathcore started becoming hip-hop deathcore?


----------



## Miek (Nov 2, 2011)

crg123 said:


> So I was looking through some youtube videos, and this thing popped up on the side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like their tone


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 2, 2011)

somehow you guys led me to this, i hate my life now


----------



## DLG (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Cabinet (Nov 2, 2011)

Excrementory Grindfuckers!!!!


----------



## GATA4 (Nov 2, 2011)

I actually really liked the song in the OP.

EDIT - I've liked all the songs posted in this thread so far


----------



## leandroab (Nov 2, 2011)

Disneycore.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 2, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> I actually really liked the song in the OP.
> 
> EDIT - I've liked all the songs posted in this thread so far


I have to ask then...Did you cry, bitch?


----------



## crg123 (Nov 2, 2011)

> FUCK YOUUUU!
> *I want to see you cry bitch.*
> Everything you ever loved is bullshit, I never cared, I
> never fucking cared.
> ...



LOLOL WHATTT!? this dude wants to skin her alive haha


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Nov 2, 2011)

this thread...
makes me cry

because of laughter
and because of insurmountable disgust


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 2, 2011)

This heavy metal stuff is devil's music. I have to go bathe and wash my mouth out and pray.


----------



## crg123 (Nov 2, 2011)

^ lol

I'm glad this thread took off and gave us that amazing Mark Zuckerberg Image. I can't look at it and not laugh haha.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Nov 2, 2011)

CNCC just sounds like Four Year Strong riff rip-offs to me.


----------



## FatKol (Nov 2, 2011)

CNCC reminds me kinda of Blink 182 mixed with some general metal. 


EDIT: Kinda reminds also of this:


----------



## crg123 (Nov 2, 2011)

^ 

I couldn't resist....

Gotta love the head banging keyboardist too haha


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Nov 2, 2011)

This is an old live performance from BTBAM. Don´t get me wrong, BTBAM is one of my favourite bands, but if you watch the video until like 1:10, you will crack up laughing .


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## groovemasta (Nov 2, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


>



yes


----------



## DraggAmps (Nov 2, 2011)

Miek said:


> I like their tone



Yeah they actually have such a heavy guitar and drum sound. 

I don't mind that band at all, actually. "Happy Hardcore" isn't really anything new, except it's usually more "real" hardcore style, in the camo shorts, straight edge, Terror meets Comeback Kid kinda way. But that band has a singer with a decent sense of melody and the band has a good sound/tone with a more metal core style instead. 

And the hip-hop style thing, that's just how a lot of those bands are. BRO-core. They wear baseball caps with the perfectly flat bill with the little gold sticker and even the price tag left on, camo shorts, bandanas, black hoodies, and they kinda bounce around like hip hop guys. It's kind of it's own Bury Your Dead and Terror (etc.) inspired scene where everyone is really violent and if you're not part of their clique then you don't want to be anywhere near them when they're "hardcore dancing".


----------



## Blood Ghost (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't care if it's not the genre, it must be done.


----------



## Djent246 (Nov 3, 2011)

Brokencyde-Get Crunk-NEW SONG!!!! - YouTube

I am literally amazed that no one has posted this yet..


----------



## FatKol (Nov 3, 2011)

Djent246 said:


> Brokencyde-Get Crunk-NEW SONG!!!! - YouTube
> 
> I am literally amazed that no one has posted this yet..



Though I think that "Freaxxx" is more hilarious... Next time I'm flirting with a girl, I just scream in her face - the succes will be 100% guaranteed.


----------



## stevo1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


> LOLZ!
> This always gives me the chuckles




The vocalist looks just like Sid from toy story 1. Even has the same type of shirt.
Found this!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't like to judge what others listen to, but holy shit that sucks.


----------



## Blood Ghost (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh my dear Christ, it finally happened. Normally I never take the time to dislike any YouTube videos. Different strokes for different folks, I guess. But my hatred for brokencyde is so intense that I had to take the time to go out of my comfort zone here at SS.org and lift a finger to dislike them all. My God in Heaven, I hate those ass-clowns.

In other news, I bring forth more epic lulz. Incidentally they are also from Immortal.



Crabwalk ist krieg.


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 3, 2011)

It astounds me that these are the same bands:


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 3, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Disneycore.



Did somebody say Disneycore!?
 
Miley Cyrus-The Climb (Metal Version) - YouTube


----------



## DraggAmps (Nov 3, 2011)

FatKol said:


> Though I think that "Freaxxx" is more hilarious... Next time I'm flirting with a girl, I just scream in her face - the succes will be 100% guaranteed.




I can't believe the bit of fame that these guys have achieved. My band played many, many gigs with Brokencyde when they were mostly just a local band. I can't believe the following they got on the internet. My band and all of the other _actual_ bands that played with them too thought they were horrible, but they _did_ draw a lot of girls to shows.


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 3, 2011)

Defiler was hard as shit. but gawd...that kid's face. ALSO, the drummer is super relaxed like...too much. 

That singers mouth is not matching what I hear either.


----------



## FatKol (Nov 4, 2011)

DraggAmps said:


> I can't believe the bit of fame that these guys have achieved. My band played many, many gigs with Brokencyde when they were mostly just a local band. I can't believe the following they got on the internet. My band and all of the other _actual_ bands that played with them too thought they were horrible, but they _did_ draw a lot of girls to shows.



Can't belive it. Anyone know _why_ they are so famous? I mean listen to the music... oh.. well it sounds like 99% of todays pop music - that's _why_.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Nov 4, 2011)

FatKol said:


> Can't belive it. Anyone know _why_ they are so famous? I mean listen to the music... oh.. well it sounds like 99% of todays pop music - that's _why_.



A class mate of mine actually listens to them seriously and thinks they´re cool. Typical scene kid.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2011)

FatKol said:


>




That doesn't make me laugh, it makes me sad. I can't use my ears anymore.


----------



## FatKol (Nov 4, 2011)

CyborgSlunk said:


> A class mate of mine actually listens to them seriously and thinks they´re cool. Typical scene kid.



I don't wanna flame him or that band, everybody should listen to what they likes, but seriously, how can anybody listen to this?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 4, 2011)

I actually LOVE CNCC, no joke.


----------



## matt397 (Nov 4, 2011)

I paused Eden 2.0 for this....

So many things going just the way they should in metal. And then you have bands like this filling in the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## poisonelvis (Nov 4, 2011)

i thought i had reached a point in my life where i was ok with stupid stuff not bothering me,and then i watched this fucking video,now i must find this band,invade their 'hood,beat them all savagly,take all their killer gear(they don't deserve it if this is the shit they play),fuck all the girls in said video(we all know those dudes are gay as gay gets)and then have my band play till they all bleed out of all their orfices...oh and we know those posers were not drinking beer!!!damn this shit pisses me off!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 4, 2011)

FatKol said:


> I don't wanna flame him or that band, everybody should listen to what they likes, but seriously, how can anybody listen to this?



Dude, it's so amazing, get with the posi djent vibes!

The worst part is I'm not even trolling.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 4, 2011)

It's bands like this that gain popularity with superficial and generic music that make me want to form a band and write an album so niche that only 5 people like us, and no one knows what we look like.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Nov 4, 2011)

It's like Blink 182 discovered down tuning and syncopation. They even have that lame signature "bridge buildup" that Blink 182 puts in every song they write. It isn't anything I would ever actively listen to but I have heard way worse. The others are much closer to dog poop to my ears. At least the first video looks like they are having a good time and not trying to "be metal".


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 4, 2011)

I think the defiler video is about a boy who gets broken up with so he calls a hooker.


----------



## misingonestring (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## crg123 (Nov 4, 2011)

CyborgSlunk said:


> This is an old live performance from BTBAM. Don´t get me wrong, BTBAM is one of my favourite bands, but if you watch the video until like 1:10, you will crack up laughing .





I like BTBAM alot but idk Idk why but the vocals in that immediately reminded of this:



EDIT: LOLOL 

Caninus- No Dogs,No Masters - YouTube

BRUTAL pit-bull terrier metal


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 4, 2011)

Miek said:


> I like their tone


Thats almost the best tone I have ever heard. As much as I fucking despise this music style(for now atleast), I have some respect. 

Seriously. If those guitars can sound so thick and enormous while he is playing such cheesy shit, that means something.


----------



## eurolove (Nov 4, 2011)

Dat intro riff! and tone! still hate the vocals.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Nov 4, 2011)

DraggAmps said:


> And the hip-hop style thing, that's just how a lot of those bands are. BRO-core. They wear baseball caps with the perfectly flat bill with the little gold sticker and even the price tag left on, camo shorts, bandanas, black hoodies, and they kinda bounce around like hip hop guys.



 bro-core? this might be the worst thing ever 

correct title, I mean - just such a car-crash of a genre...


----------



## abswisher (Nov 4, 2011)

I kind of liked like. Plus, they play in drop B flat so I can play along. Weeeee. B Flat Major Core.


----------



## Alimination (Nov 5, 2011)

Well if we're gona start posting Immortal videos...



I love abbath lol


----------



## Waelstrum (Nov 5, 2011)

piggins411 said:


> It astounds me that these are the same bands:




Wow, I wonder what it would have been like at the band meeting when they decided to go in the new direction.




Incidentally, the Defiler guy reminded me of Dappy from Ndubs (sp?).


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you all for making this thread awesome! So many Lolz!!


----------



## Murmel (Nov 5, 2011)

0:15 in the OP. The kid with hardcore face clapping


----------



## Cabinet (Nov 5, 2011)

I guess this would be a good thread to ask...

Does anyone remember that band that did that song called Wifebeater or something? This fat dude was screaming stuff like SIT YOUR ASS DOWN AND MAKE ME SOME FOOD!

I can't remember it!


----------



## Blood Ghost (Nov 10, 2011)

ChrisRushing said:


> It's like Blink 182 discovered down tuning and syncopation. They even have that lame signature "bridge buildup" that Blink 182 puts in every song they write.



Dude, that's exactly the reason I love it.


----------



## DLG (Nov 10, 2011)

rectifryer said:


> Thats almost the best tone I have ever heard. As much as I fucking despise this music style(for now atleast), I have some respect.
> 
> Seriously. If those guitars can sound so thick and enormous while he is playing such cheesy shit, that means something.



really?


----------



## broj15 (Nov 10, 2011)

Defiler's vocalist always gives me a laugh. He looks as old as my friends little brother (10) and yet he is always trying to go buck lol. As for chunk no captain chunk, i like them until they put out a music video.... it's just to much... like No Found Glory on steroids.


----------



## need4speed (Nov 10, 2011)

It's got a good beat.
You can dance to it.


----------



## Greatoliver (Nov 10, 2011)

Honestly, I like CNCC's tone... They have some nice riffs too, and would actually work well if they transposed it to a minor key... The vocals suck, but I my head was moving to some of their stuff


----------



## broj15 (Nov 10, 2011)

edit: wrong forum. had this tab open instead of the right one.


----------



## Dan (Nov 10, 2011)

Every ounce of me should hate that song but i really, REALLY don't. Hate to say it guys but its a pretty good song. Reminds me of when i was 16 listening to Sum 41 

What makes it even better is that they totally know they are a gimmick and roll with it. I think the second to third album by these guys could be something really special. I seem to have a knack for knowing when a band is going to be big and these guys are going to be massive. 

As for Defiler:


----------



## petereanima (Nov 11, 2011)

piggins411 said:


> It astounds me that these are the same bands:




And then the same guys later did this:


----------



## DraggAmps (Nov 11, 2011)

FatKol said:


> Can't belive it. Anyone know _why_ they are so famous? I mean listen to the music... oh.. well it sounds like 99% of todays pop music - that's _why_.



Yeah, I understand why they'd get as big as they are. I just "can't believe it" because this was a band that I played many little local shows with and never thought it would catch on. Of all the bands to come out of New Mexico, some of which were pretty great, these pieces of shit got the biggest, by far.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks spelling "Kirsten" like "Curstin" makes you look like a fucking twat? 

Edit : thats in regard to the Defiler gif in case anyone skips over it


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 19, 2011)

MFB said:


> Am I the only one who thinks spelling "Kirsten" like "Curstin" makes you look like a fucking twat?
> 
> Edit : thats in regard to the Defiler gif in case anyone skips over it



You're not alone. Not completely sold on "Kirsten" as it is. Sure, I know 47 girls named Kristen because that was a popular name at one time- switching letters doesn't really mix it up enough. 

I feel like if I were born 10 years later than I was, there was a threat of my name being "Eirc" or "Eeorouk." I may have been amenable to "Uryk," because it looks metal.


----------



## Sy01 (Nov 19, 2011)

I think I saw that CNCC video a little while ago...

I'll be honest, they do sound like Four Year Strong; but I'm inclined to believe it's not exactly a bad thing. At least they're actually playing their instruments, fairly proficiently. 

Hardly to the technical standard of at least 50% of this forum's userbase, but hey; they're really not bad.

And it's been said before, their tone is actually pretty good.


As for that Immortal video. WTF guys?

I understand that Black Metal is TOTAL BR00TZ, but the costumes always make me laugh. Proper LOL. The music isn't bad, but the bands and the fanbase themselves seem to have a huge stick up their ass about -something-. 

You can't be a satanist AND dress like that. Nobody will take it seriously. ;D


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 19, 2011)

Unlike a lot of Black Metal bands, Immortal don't take themselves seriously.


----------



## brutalslam (Nov 20, 2011)

2 of my favorites


----------



## Force (Nov 20, 2011)

Give me strength


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 20, 2011)

eurolove said:


> Dat intro riff! and tone! still hate the vocals.




I really liked this


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Nov 20, 2011)

Jesus Christ...... (In the voice of Mr. Slave)


----------



## ST3MOCON (Nov 20, 2011)

From the OP's video I get a strong Rebecca Black "Friday" vibe.


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 20, 2011)

....wifebeater.....?


----------



## eurolove (Nov 20, 2011)

This thread just reminds me more that every once in a while i have to stop listening to technical death metal and enjoy some simple music. if i dont i just get further up my ass about how much better metal is and i eventually i think i would spontaneously combust. sometimes flushing out metal with some simple pop punk like blink 182 or more older "pop" music like The Beatles feels really good, it highlights the importance of melody and clear understandable lyrics  . this means when i decide to start listening to metal/complex stuff again it feels fresh and i kind of have a new perspective.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 20, 2011)

eurolove said:


> This thread just reminds me more that every once in a while i have to stop listening to technical death metal and enjoy some simple music. if i dont i just get further up my ass about how much better metal is and i eventually i think i would spontaneously combust. sometimes flushing out metal with some simple pop punk like blink 182 or more older "pop" music like The Beatles feels really good, it highlights the importance of melody and clear understandable lyrics  . this means when i decide to start listening to metal/complex stuff again it feels fresh and i kind of have a new perspective.



 I'm actually going through a bit of that right now. I've just been listening to relaxing and simple things.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Nov 20, 2011)

Immediately thought of this!


----------



## Sy01 (Nov 20, 2011)

eurolove said:


> This thread just reminds me more that every once in a while i have to stop listening to technical death metal and enjoy some simple music. if i dont i just get further up my ass about how much better metal is and i eventually i think i would spontaneously combust. sometimes flushing out metal with some simple pop punk like blink 182 or more older "pop" music like The Beatles feels really good, it highlights the importance of melody and clear understandable lyrics  . this means when i decide to start listening to metal/complex stuff again it feels fresh and i kind of have a new perspective.



Too true!

As much as I love tech metal, I will always be a sucker for really catchy melodies; pop music or otherwise.

I love tech, but when I spend a whole day listening to bludgeoning riffs and mind-bending technicality, the effect kinda wears off... I like to chill out every now and again with some synthpop or something.


----------



## brutalslam (Nov 20, 2011)

GSingleton said:


> ....wifebeater.....?



Yeah, I still haven't figured out whether the song is serious or not


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 20, 2011)

LamaSabachthani said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1)where the fuck do all these people get money from for all this sick gear? most of them hardly look like professionals and must be coming up with sick $ from somewhere! I want in!



Schecters and cheap Gibsons?


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 21, 2011)

_DO THE FUCKIN DISHES AND SHUT YOUR MOUTH_


----------



## DLG (Nov 21, 2011)

brutalslam said:


>




scathing social commentary or a call to arms? you decide.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 21, 2011)

Well...I'm gonna catch hell for this...but when i first saw this video I lol'd hard as hell and literally thought it was a joke for the first minute or so...


----------



## DLG (Nov 21, 2011)

what's funny about watching periphery play in your bathroom from behind your shower door?

it's more erotic than anything.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 21, 2011)

axle1 said:


>



not as good as "Pessimistic" 

I'm afraid to post it because I don't want to get banned or anything.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Nov 21, 2011)

kennedyblake said:


> not as good as "Pessimistic"
> 
> I'm afraid to post it because I don't want to get banned or anything.



Oh...my...god...what did I just watch...that was hilarious!


----------



## leandroab (Nov 21, 2011)

This thread delivers. I'll be following this closely.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 21, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> It's bands like this that gain popularity with superficial and generic music that make me want to form a band and write an album so niche that only 5 people like us, and no one knows what we look like.



Portal beat ya too it.







Love the guys, though.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 21, 2011)

I seriously LOVE this song AND the video, but I can't see it without laughing! Simply hilarious!


----------



## -42- (Nov 21, 2011)

Seriously guys:


----------



## datalore (Nov 21, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Portal beat ya too it.



GLUMMERPHONEL!!!!!!!


----------



## crg123 (Nov 21, 2011)

-42- said:


> Seriously guys:





LOL this is amazing, whisper deathcore haha.

Edit: 5 pages later and I'm still happy I made this thread


----------



## misingonestring (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## 7StringedBeast (Nov 21, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Tjore (Nov 21, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> somehow you guys led me to this, i hate my life now




Intro riff was kinda cool...
But I'm pretty sure that's about it. PRETTY SURE, IN FACT.


----------



## Tjore (Nov 21, 2011)

So here's a wonderful little diddle!



... 

Not to be rude or anything, but I find this pretty funny..


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## groph (Nov 21, 2011)

TheBloodstained said:


> I seriously LOVE this song AND the video, but I can't see it without laughing! Simply hilarious!




This is groovy as fuck.

Facecast is goddamn terrible/hilarious so they're kind of so bad it's good. Domestic Abusecore.

YOU REALLY MAKE ME FUCKING SICK! SCRUB THE FLOORS YOU WORTHLESS BITCH!

They can't be serious. Must have a sort of Anal Cunt troll thing going on.


----------



## bigchocolateman (Nov 21, 2011)

I lol'd.


----------

